# 1994 Fat Chance Shock a Billy



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

It is obviously Fat Chance day on the MOMBAT site. We'll shift gears soon, I promise.

More details @ https://mombat.org/1994_Shock_A_Billy.htm


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

clean.

how many fats do you guys have?

neat partial logo HS


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

hollister said:


> clean.
> 
> how many fats do you guys have?


List of bikes at http://mombat.org/Bike_Listing.htm

Looks like about 15 Fats but Rick is storing 7 more Fats here, plus a tandem, for a total of 23 or so at the shop right now.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Sweet! Keep those FATS coming!


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Shock A Billy*

Hi,

here is my Shock A Billy.










by Stefan


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

digging the team violet. favorite Fat Chance color.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Awesome, both


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*pastel colors*

are so sexy on off road machines

get a matching Barbie Bike Bell for trail warnings and go old school NorCal


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice ride Steffan! I can't remember who made that stem, who made it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> clean.
> 
> how many fats do you guys have?
> 
> neat partial logo HS


Its a really bias museum. Look how many Yeti's and Bontragers they have. Not many.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Its a really bias museum. Look how many Yeti's and Bontragers they have. Not many.


how many goats have they got?


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> Awesome, both


X 2 on that for sure!!
I like that Team Violet with the matching fork, but man Stefan yours really is very striking!!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

hollister said:


> how many goats have they got?


Looks like 19 vintage Goats plus 5 or 6 new ones hanging around the shop.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,


it's made by 'Rogers'


by Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*some news ...*

Hi all,

see the news .... found a second one and the third one is on the way to me, in team violett 

























by Stefan


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Wow. I had almost forgotten that dual suspension bikes could look elegant!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

robinmiller said:


> Wow. I had almost forgotten that dual suspension bikes could look elegant!


Yeah, too bad the pivots were so delicate. Was there any difference in this front triangle from all the other Mac strut/Amp clones? (besides being a Fat?)

Nice polish job on the forks:thumbsup:


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*one more ...*

Hi all,

here ist the third one ....
in best condition, will post better pics when the weather is better  .

















by Stefan


----------



## settemarche (Mar 11, 2009)

Stef, 

might be time to sell one of those back here to the States!

i must have one.

Sette


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*here some more ...*

Hi all,

see the news  ... wait now for the Ringle stem and then, its finished. Today was the first rideout.

























by Stefan


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

love looking at those ibis bars... but 22in wide is unbearable now.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

the lavender looks gorgeous. nice ride!


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry to bump a really old post but here is my fat chance shock a billy:









Currently restoring it, got lashings of Pauls, Grafton and Ringle to go on her. If anyone has any Turquoise parts i am very interested.


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats fresh.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

nice


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Your fork needs some viagra. 

First flight's is kinda sad. Somebody spent crazy money on that and never rode it. Unfulfilled destiny. boooooo !!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

92gli said:


> Your fork needs some viagra.
> 
> First flight's is kinda sad. Somebody spent crazy money on that and never rode it. Unfulfilled destiny. boooooo !!!!


Anything that ends up at FFB is gonna sit ya know. They're just continuing the original owners non-use of bike! Its being preserved for posterity.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I hope that's not true*



Rumpfy said:


> Anything that ends up at FFB is gonna sit ya know. They're just continuing the original owners non-use of bike! Its being preserved for posterity.


Because the MTB gods will eventually blow a tornado or lightning bolt or something through that shop if so. Unridden mountain bikes are a crime against nature.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

I like those shiny Judy´s


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

92gli said:


> Your fork needs some viagra.
> 
> First flight's is kinda sad. Somebody spent crazy money on that and never rode it. Unfulfilled destiny. boooooo !!!!


First Flight is okay by me. Heck, they are just a "conspicuous" source for "unfulfilled" mtb's, but pale in comparison to what is hanging in garages and rafters all across the nation. 

At least we can see and enjoy looking at these gems. Those locked away, forgotten in barns, etc? Not so much.

And then there are many folks here with bikes squirreled away.

I don't see any problems at all with First Flight's MOMBAT.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I see it as a bike museum run by bike geeks.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I always hated the Shock-a-billy, FCC should have gone with the beam bikes, that would have been cooler. I hear they don't ride so great either.

And now I hate myself for posting in a zombie thread.

Damnit.


----------

